# Can you juggle?



## Fredie (Dec 15, 2008)

I was wondering how many people on the forum can juggle. I can, quite well too. Although, I can't do many tricks. So, can _you_ juggle? If you can juggle, how many can you juggle with at one time? I can do 3.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm voting "I'm not telling you", it's a VERY personal question >=(

I can, but not more than one thing at a time. I can just about manage two, but not very well.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 15, 2008)

No, but even though I can't do it I know how tricks are done.
I'm pretty confident that if I _could_ juggle, I could pick up tricks quickly. But I'm probably wrong :P

Also, I went to this maths lecture a couple of years ago all about how you can describe juggling with numbers. Basically it was maths made 'fun' with juggling. Although I admit is was pretty entertaining.

Anyway, short answer no. I do really wish I could though.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 15, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> No, but even though I can't do it I know how tricks are done.
> I'm pretty confident that if I _could_ juggle, I could pick up tricks quickly. But I'm probably wrong :P
> 
> Also, I went to this maths lecture a couple of years ago all about how you can describe juggling with numbers. Basically it was maths made 'fun' with juggling. Although I admit is was pretty entertaining.
> ...


Mostly this, but I chose 'A little' because... I can a little.

Also, Fredie, no tricks? What about Mr. Stabby?


----------



## Fredie (Dec 15, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Also, Fredie, no tricks? What about Mr. Stabby?


Well. I don't really count that as juggling unless I have at least _3_ pairs of scissors.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 15, 2008)

Fredie said:


> Well. I don't really count that as juggling unless I have at least _3_ pairs of scissors.


if you did have 3 (Mr. Stabby, Mrs. Stabby and Stabby Jr.?) would you be able to juggle 'em?


----------



## Fredie (Dec 15, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> if you did have 3 (Mr. Stabby, Mrs. Stabby and Stabby Jr.?) would you be able to juggle 'em?


I could try. Although it might hurt a bit...


----------



## Flora (Dec 15, 2008)

Only two.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 15, 2008)

I can juggle with three oranges, but I'm not all that _good_ at it...


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 15, 2008)

Nope. My dad can juggle fire sticks though :D


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 15, 2008)

Nope. I know someone who can though. He also is a fire dancer. XD


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 16, 2008)

A little. And by 'a little' I mean a VERY little 'little'.


----------



## Valor (Dec 16, 2008)

I can juggle three of quite a number of objects. I taught myself how to when I was... Hmm, about eight years old, maybe? It was quite a long time ago, I'm sure of that.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 16, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> I can juggle with three oranges, but I'm not all that _good_ at it...


This.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 16, 2008)

No. Well, two, but my definiton of juggling is "at least three".


----------



## Elfin (Dec 19, 2008)

I can juggle!

...for about three seconds. Then (Insert large blunt object that should never be used for juggling) falls on my head. >>


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 21, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> No. Well, two, but my definition of juggling is "at least three".


This.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Dec 21, 2008)

I can only juggle with 3. Oh and I can also contact juggle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjNLTZOJOCA For those of you who never heard of it.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 21, 2008)

Three or four of the same type of object, fairly well, nothing fancy.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 22, 2008)

I can juggle one or two objects, or three very light objects.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 23, 2008)

I know how to, but I can't.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you fredie for putting "A Little" as a choice.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

i can juggle two but i wonder why you care


----------

